# 2010 Targets



## Bill Gates (3 Jan 2010)

To be race fit by April and turn in some competitive TT performances at 10 miles and 25 miles from June onwards. 

Target weight 12 stone 7 lbs.
10 miles 23 minutes 
25 miles 59 minutes


----------



## montage (3 Jan 2010)

Similar aims with my TTs, also want catagory 2 racing.

Not sure about target weight, I weight about 78kg/12.2stone at 6'2.5 so I'm not sure realistically how low I can go. Below 12stone (76kg ish) would sound good I guess.


----------



## jimboalee (4 Jan 2010)

Two Brevet 2000s. Both ways... 10 x 200km and 20 x 100km.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Jan 2010)

A good season with the road team.


----------



## jimboalee (4 Jan 2010)

Bill Gates said:


> To be race fit by April and turn in some competitive TT performances at 10 miles and 25 miles from June onwards.
> 
> Target weight 12 stone 7 lbs.
> 10 miles 23 minutes
> *25 miles 59 minutes*



1/3 kWhr.


----------



## Brahan (4 Jan 2010)

Health wise I need to lose about 2 stone.

Speed wise I want a 20 min 10 and a 56 min 25. I have a lot of work to do and little idea on how to go about it correctly. 2010 should be fun.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> Health wise I need to lose about 2 stone.
> 
> Speed wise I want a 20 min 10 and a 56 min 25. I have a lot of work to do and little idea on how to go about it correctly. 2010 should be fun.



Reckon it will be intersting to say the least !


----------



## 515mm (4 Jan 2010)

The longer South Wales sportives......

Daffodil, Angel, Dragon, Merlin, Devil, Autumn Epic

in preparation for.........

2011 Etape. 

Wish me luck, eh!


----------



## Banjo (4 Jan 2010)

515mm said:


> The longer South Wales sportives......
> 
> Daffodil, Angel, Dragon, Merlin, Devil, Autumn Epic
> 
> ...



Good Luck I know the Dragon is a tough route but dont know much about the rest.

My 2010 goal is to lose another half stone and take part in a sportive.


I am working on the dragon ride date could you provide me some links to the other Welsh Sportives.

Speed wise I would like to average 18 over my regular 12 mile route which has a few gentle hills and a few junctions I usually have to slow or stop at. (Best this year was 16.)


----------



## palinurus (4 Jan 2010)

Not really set my goals yet. Probably <23:30 for the 10 on the club's course, not sure whether to push it out to <23:00, the sub 23 will be more satisfying. Sod it. Sub 23. It's a challenge.

I'm going to aim at entering, and finishing, all the 'cross events in my local league with the aim of winning the overall vets competition (while I'm still a relatively young vet).


----------



## lukesdad (4 Jan 2010)

palinurus said:


> Not really set my goals yet. Probably <23:30 for the 10 on the club's course, not sure whether to push it out to <23:00, the sub 23 will be more satisfying. Sod it. Sub 23. It's a challenge.
> 
> I'm going to aim at entering, and finishing, all the 'cross events in my local league with the aim of winning the overall vets competition (while I'm still a relatively young vet).



Good plan did a similar thing myself in the vets Sams xc series a few years ago.


----------



## Bill Gates (5 Jan 2010)

There's plenty more forumers to post their targets for the year, and then we should all use this thread to update on progress towards our goals. Telling everyone your targets is tough because you've put yourself on the line, but beneficial as making it public gives them more chance of success. 

I think you have to be as specific as possible and make it timebound. Congratulations so far to those who've been brave enough to commit.

How do we make this thread a "sticky"?


----------



## Bill Gates (5 Jan 2010)

There's plenty more forumers to post their targets for the year, and then we should all use this thread to update on progress towards our goals. Telling everyone your targets is tough because you've put yourself on the line, but beneficial as making it public gives them more chance of success. 

I think you have to be as specific as possible and make it timebound. Congratulations so far to those who've been brave enough to commit.

How do we make this thread a "sticky"?


----------



## Bill Gates (5 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> Health wise I need to lose about 2 stone.
> 
> Speed wise I want a 20 min 10 and a 56 min 25. *I have a lot of work to do and little idea on how to go about it correctly. *2010 should be fun.




If you have a plan then you can make it work. Take 15 minutes and write down your targets and then write down how you're going to get them. If your targets are realistic then get a schedule of races for the year and work out what you want to do to prepare. E.g. You could use the early races to get fit and then work towards a peak and taper off in June/July for the local fast courses


----------



## Bill Gates (5 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:



> Health wise I need to lose about 2 stone.
> 
> Speed wise I want a 20 min 10 and a 56 min 25. *I have a lot of work to do and little idea on how to go about it correctly. *2010 should be fun.




If you have a plan then you can make it work. Take 15 minutes and write down your targets and then write down how you're going to get them. If your targets are realistic then get a schedule of races for the year and work out what you want to do to prepare. E.g. You could use the early races to get fit and then work towards a peak and taper off in June/July for the local fast courses


----------



## Brahan (5 Jan 2010)

I _think_ they're realistic, it's basically shaving a minute off my first season's times in each distance. I'm getting the schedule in a few weeks so I can pinpoint which courses I'm going to do, but the times I've given must be done on the courses I raced last season in order to gauge any real progress. 

Sorry, what is tapering?


----------



## Brahan (5 Jan 2010)

I _think_ they're realistic, it's basically shaving a minute off my first season's times in each distance. I'm getting the schedule in a few weeks so I can pinpoint which courses I'm going to do, but the times I've given must be done on the courses I raced last season in order to gauge any real progress. 

Sorry, what is tapering?


----------



## Bill Gates (5 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> I _think_ they're realistic, it's basically shaving a minute off my first season's times in each distance. I'm getting the schedule in a few weeks so I can pinpoint which courses I'm going to do, but the times I've given must be done on the courses I raced last season in order to gauge any real progress.
> 
> *Sorry, what is tapering?*



Reducing volume of training; increasing quality and then resting up before a race to produce a performance.


----------



## Bill Gates (5 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> I _think_ they're realistic, it's basically shaving a minute off my first season's times in each distance. I'm getting the schedule in a few weeks so I can pinpoint which courses I'm going to do, but the times I've given must be done on the courses I raced last season in order to gauge any real progress.
> 
> *Sorry, what is tapering?*



Reducing volume of training; increasing quality and then resting up before a race to produce a performance.


----------



## jimheaney57 (5 Jan 2010)

1 To get as fit as I possibly can.

2 Get under, and stay under 12 stone. I'm about 12 stone 10 currently.

3 Do Belfast & Newry marathons in the Spring and compete in as many of our N.Ireland half marathon series events as possible (there are 7 in the series).

4 Complete as many sprint & Olympic distance triathlons as I can get to.

5 Complete a half Ironman distance event in the Summer.

6 Aiming to do a full Ironman in Summer 2011.


----------



## jimheaney57 (5 Jan 2010)

1 To get as fit as I possibly can.

2 Get under, and stay under 12 stone. I'm about 12 stone 10 currently.

3 Do Belfast & Newry marathons in the Spring and compete in as many of our N.Ireland half marathon series events as possible (there are 7 in the series).

4 Complete as many sprint & Olympic distance triathlons as I can get to.

5 Complete a half Ironman distance event in the Summer.

6 Aiming to do a full Ironman in Summer 2011.


----------



## Will1985 (5 Jan 2010)

My goals are listed elsewhere in another thread on this topic.

Brahan - the provisional list of events is already out.


----------



## Will1985 (5 Jan 2010)

My goals are listed elsewhere in another thread on this topic.

Brahan - the provisional list of events is already out.


----------



## Bill Gates (5 Jan 2010)

Will1985 said:


> My goals are listed elsewhere in another thread on this topic.



Show me where so I can post " My goals are listed elsewhere in another thread on this topic"


----------



## Bill Gates (5 Jan 2010)

Will1985 said:


> My goals are listed elsewhere in another thread on this topic.



Show me where so I can post " My goals are listed elsewhere in another thread on this topic"


----------



## lukesdad (5 Jan 2010)

Bill Gates said:


> Reducing volume of training; increasing quality and then resting up before a race to produce a performance.



Think you ought to define quality & resting up for him Bill.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Jan 2010)

Bill Gates said:


> Reducing volume of training; increasing quality and then resting up before a race to produce a performance.



Think you ought to define quality & resting up for him Bill.


----------



## aka0019 (5 Jan 2010)

Hopefully get my knee sorted out, that's priority!

Then it's my first season racing so I just want to enjoy it basically and learn as much as I can. Hopefully finish a crit if I can hang on! Anything else is a bonus really!


----------



## Bill Gates (6 Jan 2010)

Brahan said:


> Sorry, what is tapering?




This is quite a good article about the effects of tapering.

http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/0101.htm


----------



## Bill Gates (6 Jan 2010)

Come on guys. We need some more people to commit to their targets so we can watch their progress with interest for the rest of the year.

I won't be around for a while. Heading towards a warm climate if my flight gets away tomorrow. No bike but should get some swimming and deep sea fishing in. Cheers


----------



## lukesdad (6 Jan 2010)

Hope you get your flight Bill . Have a nice holliday and come back refreshed and ready for the new season .Lucky Bugger.


----------



## Blott's Mate (9 Jan 2010)

Buy new faster wheels - ordered
Enter open TTs - can do
Beat current ladies club 10mile TT record (<25.18.Did 27.03 in 1st yr last year) -very possible
Conquer fear & techniques & become queen of cyclocross next season. Unlikely!


----------



## Ian H (9 Jan 2010)

Enjoy myself. I've given up trying too hard at short TTs...well, almost. Longer ones seem to suit me better. Then there's the 24 - can I improve on last year. Plus the usual SR series or two.

And a bit of touring.


----------



## Garz (9 Jan 2010)

I posted it on the cyclogs thread on the turn of the year I think..

Goals chiefly are to target 5k miles (don't commute) and drop to anything under 160 lbs and I would be happy. Also want to get at least ten event rides done!


----------



## ASC1951 (11 Jan 2010)

Same modest targets as last year:-

3650 miles on the bike
365 miles running
36.5 miles in the pool

Go from 13st 3lb to under 12st. Again! Closest I got last year was 12st 4lb, but this June I have my lifelong target of the top of Chimborazo to motivate me. Probably my last shot at the furthest you can get from the centre of the Earth.


----------



## aJohnson (11 Jan 2010)

Garz said:


> I posted it on the cyclogs thread on the turn of the year I think..
> 
> Goals chiefly are to target 5k miles (don't commute) and drop to anything under 160 lbs and I would be happy. Also want to get at least ten event rides done!



Why don't ye start with the Cheshire Cat.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Jan 2010)

I want to double this years commuting mileage which was 3,500 from June, when I started.

So 7,000 miles this year is my target.


----------



## donkey (11 Jan 2010)

My target for 2009 was 4000miles total which i just acheived and to do 50 miles in one ride which i did and do 100km in one ride which i also acheived but the target i failed at was 100miles in one ride so for 2010 thats the one to tick off and do as many Audax as i can and hopefully complete 4500 miles this year.


----------



## Garz (11 Jan 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Why don't ye start with the Cheshire Cat.



Sounds like a plan (if its not full already)!


----------



## aJohnson (11 Jan 2010)

Garz said:


> Sounds like a plan (if its not full already)!



I hope it's not full, I'm hoping to enter this weekend.


----------



## Riverman (11 Jan 2010)

To get down to 11 stone by at least the end of the year. Currently at 13 stone so as long as I don't start gaining fat that should be achievable.


----------



## Chrisc (13 Jan 2010)

Another knee here. Healthy knee, buy a new light bike, drop a stone and get to the top of Holme Moss without stopping.


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2010)

Want to increase last years mileage from 2650 to 3500-4000.
Will get weight down to under 13st 7lbs currently in the region of 15 stone again.


----------

